# installare gentoo su samsung nc10 del 2009

## quasar2012

ciao mi affaccio da debian a slackware e vorrei provare gentoo questa tanto conclamata distro. 

Ho visto qualhe video di installazione anche sotto forma di guida su youtube e devo dire che mi aiuterebbe a capire molte più cose su linux di altre distro.

Insomma mi attrare. Ho scaricato due file dal sito di gentoo org, una iso install-x86-minimal-20120103.iso e lo stage3-i686-20120103.tar.bz2 ...

ora la mia macchina ha un processore N270 con 1mb di chache. Cosa altro dovrei sapere? cosa dovrei fare? ciao e grazie ragazzi

----------

## Ic3M4n

leggere la documentazione?   :Confused:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## xdarma

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> leggere la documentazione?  :? 

 

Decisamente una risposta da debian/slackware :-D

@quasar2012

Benvenuto,

il tuo processore dovrebbe essere a 32bit e presumo abbia 1Gb di ram, non un 1mb di cache.

Non sarà una cosa veloce  ;-)

----------

## quasar2012

infatti mi aspettavo una risposta... ma stavolta ho fregato tutti mi sono letto tutto ma sono un pochino a digiuno di tutto cio'. Su gentoo son niubbo...

Grazie cmq rileggere non fa mai male   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

quello che vorrei capire, prima di iniziare,  è cosa mi devo aspettare di diverso da una debian e una slackware.... mi spiego   :Smile: 

dovrei avere un 32bit si ma ho 2 gb di ram

----------

## k01

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello che vorrei capire, prima di iniziare,  è cosa mi devo aspettare di diverso da una debian e una slackware.... mi spiego  

 

sicuramente dovrai usare di più la shell   :Smile: 

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dovrei avere un 32bit si ma ho 2 gb di ram

 

la ram non fa molta differenza in questo caso, è proprio la cpu ad essere parecchio scarsa, senza offesa... ce l'ho anche io e per compilare libreoffice ci ho messo 377 minuti circa, 240 con distcc   :Laughing:  ovviamente esiste la versione precompilata e ci metti si e no 2 minuti, in quel caso è più il tempo del download  :Wink: 

----------

## quasar2012

intanto provo anche se lento poi vedo...

tanto devo ricomprare un notebook.. anzi ditemi pure quale... OT

altra domanda nella config della rete durante l'installazione il comando #netseup wlan0 

nel caso della wifi potrebbe funzionare o è solo per le reti cablate?

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> altra domanda nella config della rete durante l'installazione il comando #netseup wlan0
> 
> nel caso della wifi potrebbe funzionare o è solo per le reti cablate?

 

non l'ho mai usato ma non credo, c'è una sezione specifica nel manuale per le reti wireless. tieni conto comunque che la documentazione in inglese solitamente è più aggiornata di quella italiana

----------

## quasar2012

continuando a leggere mi sono accorto che descrive solo la wep come chiave mentre io ho una wpa2 e non dice come settarla... la cosa mi spaventa e intriga  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## k01

c'è la nota apposta per quanto riguarda il wpa, serve wpa_supplicant. non è affatto un problema una volta installato, ma non so se è già presente nel minimal cd di gentoo. comunque vale sempre la possibilità di utilizzare una qualsiasi altra distro per fare l'installazione, sia live sia già installata in un'altra partizione

----------

## quasar2012

non sono guru...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

wpa-supplicant... non avevo letto questa nota domani pometiggio presto ci provo...

link trovato grazie...

senti una domanda come mai si scrive tutto così:   # emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant            la parte net-wireless/wpa_supplicant cosa indica?  :Embarassed:   :Shocked:  [/b]Last edited by quasar2012 on Wed Jan 04, 2012 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota: Se la propria rete wireless è configurata con WPA o WPA2, bisognerà usare wpa_supplicant. Per maggiori informazioni su come configurare le funzionalità di rete wireless in Gentoo Linux, leggere il capitolo Reti Wireless nel Manuale Gentoo. 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

 :Wink: 

----------

## quasar2012

trovato grazie....

leggi sopra per favore... poi ninne sono cotto

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

altra domandina---- questo codice di seguito: 

```
# E' usato solo WPA-PSK. Qualsiasi combinazione di cifre valida è accettata

network={

  ssid="example"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk=06b4be19da289f475aa46a33cb793029d4ab3db7a23ee92382eb0106c72ac7bb !!! questa è la codifica giusto ma chi la fa il file a solo o cosa???!!!

  priority=2
```

grazie

----------

## k01

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> senti una domanda come mai si scrive tutto così:   # emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant            la parte net-wireless/wpa_supplicant cosa indica?   [/b]

 

il simbolo # significa che è un comando da eseguire come root, altrimenti ci sarebbe stato il $. net-wireless/wpa_supplicant è semplicemente il nome completo dell'ebuild che sta in /usr/portage, ma per pacchetti unici come in questo caso puoi dare semplicemente wpa_supplicant, specificare la categoria serve nel caso in portage ci siano più ebuild con lo stesso nome, che di solito sono programmi completamente diversi uno dall'altro   :Wink: 

----------

## Massimog

Benvenuto  :Smile:  se vieni da Debian e Slackware non penso che sarà difficile per te installare Gentoo.Anche io ti consiglio l'installazione tramite chroot se hai gia un sistema Linux nel portatile.

----------

## quasar2012

Si provengo dalle due distro da te indicate ma ho molte lacune e poi la uso da 2 anni deb e 5 mesi slackware... Sono sue distro immense. Ho alle spalle 15 anni di punta e clicca (win). Il mio brain e' atrofizz  :Surprised:  ato.

----------

## djinnZ

prima cosa benvenuto (si fa per dire).

Dato che sono poco propenso alla cortesia (tanto il mondo gira facendo le spese delle colpe altrui, questo dovrebbe esser chiaro) sarò sbrigativo.

Su quanto sia scarso l'atom per compilare c'è già un thread aperto ma puoi sempre pensare di usare un altro pc, se lo hai.

Se hai la debian o la slackware installate già lascia perdere il livecd, tutto quello che ti serve è lanciare il chroot.

Ti consiglio di non installare alcun bootloader ed usare quello della distribuzione binaria (che rompe di più sull'argomento).

Per il notebook c'è un thread aperto in discussioni.

Ho già scritto tutto il possibile su kernel, come usare genkernel, installazione xorg-server vs xorg-x11 secondo il WM/DM installato etc. quindi non mi dilungo, cerca sul forum, troverai diversi spunti. Evita le risorse italiane non ufficiali, sono piene di vecchiume.

con 2GB RAM non potrai compilare tutto in tmpfs ma val la pena di provare. Scelto il profilo abilita le flag use un poco alla volta anche se dovrai ricompilare più volte, sei alle prime armi ed è inutile che vai a diventar matto con le dipendenze.

Nota che la USE "doc" non deve essere abilitata globalmente e non devi impostare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" ti faresti solo del male.

Imposta l'ottimizzazione, c'è un thread in evidenza sull'argomento.

Usa genkenel ma oltre alla pagina del man leggi i commenti del file configurazione.

@The Extremer: e ringrazia che lo hanno risistemato di parecchio facendolo dimagrire rispetto ad openoffice... che dannato dinosauro...

Se non ti abbandoni all'isteria e non sei approssimativo (facilone che si ferma al primo sguardo alla documentazione) in realtà è molto più facile di quel che sembra. basta essere sistematici e non fare tentativi a casaccio.

Per quanto riguarda i file di configurazione gentoo segue una politica molto simile a quella di debian, quindi massima flessibilità e poca pappa bella e pronta senza strani file "intermedi" per gestire le opzioni (ed in genere nulla viene sovrascritto in automatico). 

Di diverso da debian e slackware hai la libertà assoluta di fare quello che ti pare (proprio tutto) e se vuoi installare un singolo pacchetto instabile non devi tirarti dietro per forza tutti i pacchetti in testing (alle volte non devi neppure modificare le librerie). In particolare rispetto a debian i pacchetti sono più aggiornati.

Il prezzo sono doversi tirar dietro gli strumenti di sviluppo e gli header (e l'odioso python) a meno che non ti rivolgi al crossbuild (il modo c'è sempre di fare il proprio porco comodo, basta applicarsi) ed accendere un mutuo a tasso variabile per pagare il consumo di energia necessario a compilare.

----------

## quasar2012

Perdonami ma non ho compreso un' H di cosa hai scritto adesso sta compilando e non ho scritto genkernel. Quando nella guida mi dice: installare il kernel e poi

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

perche' dovrei far questo dopo aver compilato??? E come faccio a sapere come si chiamera' il mio nuovo kernel ricompilato??? Scusate ma sto messo male.

Si in realta' segui la guida ed e' tutto facile, ma capire cosa si fa e perche' e' tutt'altra cosa. Perdonatemi saro' l'ennesimarottura....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non ho voluto usare genkernel perche volevo vedere compilare un kernel almeno una volta nella vita. [/code]

----------

## djinnZ

lo ho appena ripetuto...  :Confused:  qui

genkernel ti serve solo per avere una base di partenza garantita, basta usare --menuconfig e personalizzi ugualmente; ma se andare a copiare l'immagine in /boot, installare i moduli, lanciare depmod, aggiungere a grub il nuovo kernel etc. lo puoi fare in un unico comando non è molto intelligente fare "a manina".

Ogni kernel viene compilato nella dir del kernel e chiamato bzImage, quindi devi copiarlo e rinominarlo per non confonderlo con eventuali altri in /boot. Operazione che ti puoi risparmiare.

----------

## ago

Se hai problemi con la wireless puoi benissimo usare un livecd com ubuntu, è la stessa cosa

----------

## quasar2012

sono arrivato a compilare tutto il kernel, poi ho usato il comando come  da guida qui di seguito:

```
Codice 3.9: Installare il kernel

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

Ora proseguire con i Moduli del Kernel.
```

poi si è svegliata mia figlia e son dovuto uscire e non sapendo, ma sperando si potesse recuperare l'installazione in un secondo momento.

Ho provato a riaccendere il tutto mi da la schermata di slackware e poi mi spara un bel kernel panik. uno spettacolo. on avevo mai compilato e visto come si faceva, se avessi saputo che gentoo era così l'avrei installata al posto della debian già da qualche anno fa.

Adesso posso riprendere in qualche modo l'installazione da dove l'avevo lasciata, o do un genkernel ? o che faccio??  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Massimog

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> sono arrivato a compilare tutto il kernel, poi ho usato il comando come  da guida qui di seguito:
> 
> ```
> Codice 3.9: Installare il kernel
> 
> ...

 

non seguendo il consiglio di compilare il kernel usando genkernel di sicuro non hai abilitato i moduli fondamentali per far partire il sistema...il mio consiglio da "inesperto" è di eliminare quello vecchio in /boot e ricompilare usando genkernel(con l'opzione --menuconfig all)

----------

## Massimog

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ed accendere un mutuo a tasso variabile per pagare il consumo di energia necessario a compilare.

 

io stavo pensando di installare anche BOINC   :Laughing: 

----------

## quasar2012

Bonic cosa e'? 

Come faccio a ritrovarmi cosi': chroot  live# 

Oppure dovrei essere in altra condizione?

Per rendere bene l'idea del mio grado di preparazione dal cap 3.8  non capisco proprio ovviamente comlredo

----------

## Massimog

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> Bonic cosa e'? 
> 
> Come faccio a ritrovarmi cosi': chroot  live# 
> 
> Oppure dovrei essere in altra condizione?
> ...

 

BOINC è off topic   :Embarassed: 

per il chroot http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

non puoi collegarti con il cavetto ethernet? poi dai un net-setup e configuri

----------

## quasar2012

certo ho la connessione senza problemi... l'unico modo per comprendere bene come riuscire ad arrivare ad avere un shell in fase di avvio...

Dovrei dirgli di puntare al nuovo kernel installato e far rirprendere il  tutto dal punto 3.8 della guida a questo link:  

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7 diciamo anche che il punto 3.8 e 3.9 sono completati come comandi e come compilazione.

cerco di spiegarmi meglio. La procedura descritta senza il comando genkernel, ossia quella tutta manuale, ti da la possibilità di scaricare un ultimo kernel dal mirror e compilarmo manualmente scegliendo cosa mettere e non. Giusto? quindi alla fine della compilazione io mi ritroverei con un kernel.2.6.new differente da quello contenuto nel live cd. Dico castronerie o sono connesso?. 

Nel caso in cui fossi connesso, prima di dare il comando 

```
cp .....bzImage in kenrel-2.3.new /usr/src/linux
```

  come faccio a sapere come si chiama il mio nuovo kernel file?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

aiuuutoooooo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Massimog

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> certo ho la connessione senza problemi... l'unico modo per comprendere bene come riuscire ad arrivare ad avere un shell in fase di avvio...
> 
> Dovrei dirgli di puntare al nuovo kernel installato e far rirprendere il  tutto dal punto 3.8 della guida a questo link:  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7 diciamo anche che il punto 3.8 e 3.9 sono completati come comandi e come compilazione.
> ...

 

il kernel del cd live serve solo per avere un ambinte chroot

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

 ti scarica le sorgenti del kernel che vano in /usr/src

per vedere le sorgenti che hai in /usr/src puoi usare 

```
ls /usr/src
```

 se hai piu kernel devi usare 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

 per vedere dove punta il link simbolico(cosi vedi anche la versione del kernel) 

la differenza tra 

```
make menukonfig 
```

 e 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 è che con genkernel hai una configurazione base che funziona al 99% e da quella puoi provare a "limare" qualcosa se conosci un minimo il tuo hardware ( lshw, lspci,lsusb aiutano), e ti risparmia un po di comandi( ti monta la /boot se ce l'hai separata e altro) e qualche kernel panic   :Twisted Evil: 

spero di averti chiarito un po le idee   :Smile: 

----------

## quasar2012

adesso credo di aver capito...

Come mai dopo tutti i passaggi installazione compilazione e tutto il resto spengo riaccendo e riparte con slackware? questa non la capisco. Per comprendere ancora meglio gentoo può essere installata come una deian da cd o dvd che sia senza doversi sbattere nel scaricare da rete o cose del genere?

io vorrei fare una installazione molto molto difficoltosa per uno come  me perchè voglio capire i concetti base, che una debian o slackware e tantomeno ubuntu ti spiega. Quindi anche se mi sbatto e riparto da capo non mi interessa ma devo capire. 

Quindi faccio questo: attacco il lettore cd con la iso dentro accendo il pc e quale comando do al boot ? devo rifare tutto da capo???

----------

## k01

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la differenza tra 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

make menuconfig, con la C non la K   :Razz:  comunque anche per la compilazione manuale esiste make defconfig che include le opzioni più generiche di base   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nel caso in cui fossi connesso, prima di dare il comando
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cp .....bzImage in kenrel-2.3.new /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

dopo aver configurato il kernel  e dato il comando make, alla fine del processo di compilazione la nuova immagine del tuo kernel appena compilato sta in /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage (o x86_64 o altra architettura), questa immagine la devi copiare in /boot e dargli il nome che vuoi tu, la versione dovrebbe essere la 3.0.6 o la 3.1.6, quindi potresti chiamarla /boot/gentoo-3.0.6, ma puoi chiamarla anche /boot/finalmentestoinstallandogentoo e funziona comunque, basta mettere il nome giusto nel bootloader, che è appunto il problema per cui ti parta ancora slackware. i casi sono due, o il grub.conf punta a slackware, ma mi sembra strano, oppure semplicemente hai saltato il passaggio della scrittura di grub sull'MBR. ovviamente puoi anche utilizzare il bootloader già installato di slackware e sistemare quello, ma dovresti fornire un po' più di informazioni, tipo tabella delle partizioni e attuale grub.conf

----------

## quasar2012

Guru non a caso... ihihihh

ok allora lo posso chiamare come voglio l'importante è  che nel grub.conf punto al mio gentoo linux kernel. ok capito adesso

ora  per avere una shell all'avvio di linux (Vi ricordo che il kernel panic lo da quasi all'avvio dopo alcuni init), come faccio il solito alt+F1 oppure c'è altra via?... grazie davvero ragazzi siete gentilissimi.

----------

## k01

se ti da kernel panic a quel punto non puoi fare più niente, riprendi il livecd (o la distro su altra partizione che stai usando per installare gentoo), monta la partizione, chroot e torni in /usr/src/linux a modificare il kernel. puoi riprendere la tua configurazione dando make menuconfig oppure pulire prima con un make mrproper e reiniziare con una configurazione pulita. solitamente il kernel panic più diffuso è perchè ci si dimentica di inserire come built-in il supporto al proprio controller pata/sata o al proprio file system, e l'errore è qualcosa come "unable to mount rootfs on unknow block". in questo caso controlla con lspci il modello del tuo controller e controlla che sia abilitato in devide drivers -> serial ata and parallel ata drivers. il supporto al file system è di ugual importanza, quindi se hai utilizzato ext4 controlla che sia presente come built-in e non come modulo. una volta terminato il processo di compilazione ricordati SEMPRE di copiare la nuova immagine in /boot, altrimenti non avrai fatto alcuna modifica sensibile.

come ti è già stato suggerito comunque puoi tranquillamente utilizzare genkernel e lasciare risolvere a lui un bel po' di grane (io personalmente non lo uso, ma sono scelte personali   :Razz:  )

----------

## quasar2012

 *Quote:*   

>  (io personalmente non lo uso, ma sono scelte personali   )

 

bene questo è quello che vorrei fare anche io, non amo la pappa pronta ed è per questo che cerco di capire e faccio 2milioni di domande. 

adesso non ricordo bene cosa mi dia come errore del kernel panik appena possibile verifico. Ricordo bene xò che dopo aver spento il pc la compilazione era finita ed avevo copiato la mia bzImage nel mio boot/usr/linux creando quel link simbolico poi avrei dovuto vedere i moduli se non erro. Spero che queste domande siano costruttive, credetemi quando si proviene da una distro automatizzata come debian ubuntu, ma soprattutto da windoz, il mio cervello è atrifizzato oppure non sono portato, sto invecchianod boh!!!

come faccio a capire la differenza tra built-in dal modulo? cosa sono queste due cose?.

grazie per la pazienza

----------

## k01

semplicemente in menuconfig le voci che vengono compilate come moduli sono marcate con la lettera M, quelli come built-in con *. compilare tutto come built-in ingigantisce l'immagine del kernel, mentre compilando come moduli l'immagine si snellisce ma ci sono parti di kernel che dovranno essere caricate a parte. il mio consiglio è di tenere built-in tutto quello che sei sicuro ti serva sempre, e invece tenere come moduli cose che potrebbero servirti sporadicamente o magari mai. ad esempio: supporto al tuo filesystem -> built-in, supporto ad altri filesystem che magari ti potrebbe capitare di usare -> moduli   :Wink: 

----------

## quasar2012

sei un grande grazie appena possibile provo a fare tutto quello che mi hai detto. adesso non sono sul pezzo !!!     :Very Happy: 

----------

## quasar2012

kernel panic - not  found:syncing: no init found. try passing init= option to kernel

questo mi dice il piccolino all'avvio.

----------

## k01

posta l'output di fdisk -l, il contenuto di /boot/grub/grub.conf e quello di /etc/fstab. è possibile che tu stia cercando di avviare slackware con il kernel di gentoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## quasar2012

```
fdisk -l
```

/dev/sda1    *boot

/dev/sda2     

/dev/sda3

se non ricordo male durante l'installazione avevo messo le partizioni in questo ordine la /dev/sda1 come boot, la /dev/sda2 come swap ( anche se avevo dato swapon e non è asteriscata o attiva), /dev/sda3 come partizione di root. sono in totale 160gb e non ho altri sys op.

```
nano /boot/grub.conf
```

risposta " non such file o directory"

lista del file 

```
nano /etc/fstab
```

tmpfs /

tmpfs /lib/firmware                           defaults   00

tmpfs /usr/portage                            defaults   00

tutto qui!!! bohhhhh  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## k01

dunque... non so da dove iniziare...

1) non ho mai preteso che mi scrivessi a manina l'output completo, ma ho lasciato sottinteso che volevo un output completo   :Razz:  sei sulla shell e non puoi fare copia e incolla? benissimo, se hai un altro computer e hai la possibilità di connetterli insieme attraverso una rete puoi utilizzare ssh. mi pare che ci sia scritto come fare anche nell'handbook. se non hai la possibilità o non vuoi usare un altro computer puoi redirigere l'output in un file dando fdisk -l > miofile, copiare il file appena creato su una chiavetta e fare copia e incolla da un ambiente grafico   :Wink: 

2) non l'avevo precisato ma i due comandi dopo intendevo che andavano dati in chroot, o comunque con la partizione di root montata andare a prenderli con il percorso completo a quei file. perchè da /etc/fstab che hai postato mi sa che quello è il livecd

3) il file è /boot/grub/grub.conf, per la precisione per grub poi deve esserci anche il file menu.lst che punta a grub.conf. normalmente è già così quindi non dovresti modificare altro. ovviamente questi file esistono dopo aver installato grub, e nel tuo caso risiedono su sda1

----------

## quasar2012

ok non avevo capito allora.  si il netbook non si avvia e a casa non ho un fisso (ossia ho tutto un fisso senza casa da montare causa mancanza tempo e spazio), e uso il pc acer con win per fare le battaglie. Ora io vorrei raffinarmi e capire bene come è strutturato questo linux so che esce dalla sessione aperta come topic. 

 *Quote:*   

> dunque... non so da dove iniziare... 

  stiamo messi bene il guru non sa da dove iniziare...   :Crying or Very sad: 

adesso o dovuto smontare mezzo mondo perchè mia figlia voleva vedere. 

Dunque cominciamo:

il comando chroot a cosa serve perchè lo devo usare per montare la partizione? infatti ho scritto 

```
live# chroot
```

 e mi ha risposto di leggere bene il man di chroot. Sono un pochino in difficolta'. Non vorrei metterti a te in difficolta'. 

appena possibile ti restituiro' la lista della risposta ai comandi.

grazie davvero per ora.

----------

## k01

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dunque... non so da dove iniziare...   stiamo messi bene il guru non sa da dove iniziare...   

 

ahahah quello era riferito al fatto che non sapevo da che parte iniziare a correggere le tue imprecisioni, non riferito al problema   :Razz:  in ogni caso la scrittina "guru" qui di fianco è in base al numero di post, non mi rende automaticamente onnisciente   :Razz: 

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il comando chroot a cosa serve perchè lo devo usare per montare la partizione? infatti ho scritto 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se hai portato a termine l'installazione almeno un chroot lo devi aver dato. detto in parole povere chroot cambia la root directory (/) con una che gli viene passata come argomento, ma non ti serve per montare la partizione, e non è nemmeno fondamentale per vedere i file in questione. puoi benissimo montare la partizione ad esempio in /mnt/gentoo ed andare a prendere /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab. visto che hai /boot su una partizione separata, dopo aver montato / in /mnt/gentoo devi montare anche sda1 in /mnt/gentoo/boot e dare il percorso completo come con fstab

----------

## quasar2012

Ho fatto un bel wiki sul cchroot command... Ho capito a cisa serve. Appena posso ti posto aggiirnamenti. Stay tuned tanks

----------

## quasar2012

Installata una versione di ututo.... Da cui deriva gentoo... 

Non mi viene riconosciuta la rete mi dice  error atheros interface eth0 does not exist. Qualche dritta?

----------

## k01

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> Installata una versione di ututo.... Da cui deriva gentoo... 
> 
> Non mi viene riconosciuta la rete mi dice  error atheros interface eth0 does not exist. Qualche dritta?

 

ERESIAAAAA!! Caso mai è il contrario, Gentoo in cima a tutto e sotto tutte le derivate quali questa e sabayon   :Razz: 

comunque tipo una settimana fa ti ho mandato un messaggio privato che non hai ancora letto...   :Rolling Eyes: 

se è una scheda wireless atheros potrebbe chiamarsi ath0 o wlan0, comunque visto anche il cambio di distro stai andando un po' off-topic

----------

## quasar2012

Sorry. Non avevo letto il messaggio privato. Eresia... Eresia. Sono distro sorelle. Ok OT

----------

## quasar2012

Ho eseguito la guida alla lettera leggendo e facendo i comandi. Tutto ok fino a quando riavvio e mi dice 

```
grub<
```

 e qui??? Che faccio???? Grazie. Sono tornato su i miei assi ma se non va mollo un pomeriggio a scrivere su tastiera e poi??? # sono inca   to nero#

----------

## k01

non serve a nulla farsi prende dalla rabbia, è normale avere qualche difficoltà con l'installazione di gentoo se non si ha familiarità con la shell, vedila piuttosto come una sfida personale e un'occasione di imparare   :Wink: 

se hai reinstallato da capo ancora una volta è difficile dire con sicurezza cosa non va, magari hai cambiato schema di partizionamento, in boot non ci sono i file che servono, o semplicemente non hai reinstallato grub. qui comunque trovi alcuni degli errori più frequenti di grub: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

resta sempre valida la proposta di cercare aiuto anche su irc per un intervento più diretto e immediato, non farti prendere dallo sconforto, dopo un po' di esperienza con gentoo vedrai che l'installazione diventerà una passeggiata, non c'è nulla di complicato   :Wink: 

----------

## quasar2012

Code Listing 3.2: Interactive installation commands

  grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

   (hd0,0) must be replaced with your boot partition and (hd0) with the HDD you have chosen. Remember that (hd0) will install the bootloader in the Master Boot Record of the first hard disk, the primary master.

questo dovrebbe essere stato il mio problema. Ti ringrazio per la pazienza. Ti spiego meglio cosa mi innervosisce... sono una persona nata e cresciuta con windows quindi tutte queste manfrine sull' installazione sulla partizione sulla gestione del kernel non ne ho mai viste. Mi resta difficile capire dove sta la bzImage che cosa è, a che cosa serve, perchè si creano i link, e tutti i perchè. La mia dedizione deriva dal fatto che amo capire le cose come funzionano, ma qui faccio troppa fatica. Vorrei creare una guida molto molto amichevole per un niubbo proprio come me, facendo esempi e cercando di spiegare le maggiori possibilità di hardware. Resta difficile se non si capisce bene a priori. Ora ho riformattato e reinstallato sabayon ora riformatterò appena possibile e ripartirò da capo.

Grazie dell'incoraggiamento e di irc.

ciao guru.

----------

